# rear wiper?



## o.:Rly (Nov 15, 2008)

So when I bought my mkiv R32 the previous owner did a Q7 rear wiper conversion but it's missing the piece for the fluid to be sent to the wiper, now it just dribbles down the rear...
I got this ETKA printout from Audi today..the guy quoted me $30!!!! that's nuts, anyone have a part number or maybe one for sale ? 
thanks


----------



## mcdubbn-it (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: rear wiper? (o.:Rly)*

spend the money cheep ass


----------

